# Honda vs the world!



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

I've been thinking about this for a while so I'm going to put my ramblings down on paper.

It's a common belief that that Chinese generators aren't up to par with Honda. I don't think anyone doubts that. Part of the reason is substandard parts or build quality, and part of it is inflated specs. By most accounts, if you measure the maximum stable output of a Honda generator, you will get. A Chonda clone? Not so much.

While I don't have as much practical experience as others on this forum, I've read almost every review I can find on most brands. You'll notice that Honda tends to use larger engines than its competitors. Why is that? I know *I know* - an engine CC size is not always directly related to its output, but shouldn't efficiency favor a manufacturer like Honda and not the Chinese clones?

Honda EU2000i = 98cc engine
Honda EU2200i = 121cc
Most Chinese 2000-2200W = 80cc

I would think, if anything, it would be the other way around! Honda would build them better. This alone may quantity why Chinese brands fail at delivering their rated watts. There are even some bigger ones like a Champion 2500 still sporting a lowly 80cc engine. At least one Westinghouse alternative gets a 98cc.

Why aren't the Chinese manufacturers putting in bigger engines when it's clear they need it? All thorough reviews prove that. One reason in my estimation is the Chinese companies don't have an engine in the 100-140cc range to use. I think the patent has run out on the 80cc option and they're wringing everything out if it that they can. The next step I see is like a 192cc.

Speaking of which, the Honda EU3000iS has a 192cc engine. Champion boasts a 3400W model with a 192cc engine. Once again, surely if Honda felt a (Honda built!) 192cc was capable of more than 3000W then they would have done it. I can't believe China would have the edge in output & design. As many reviews have pointed out, they do not. Chinese generators rarely output what they list.

So am I suggesting you should not buy a Chinese made generator? No, not necessarily. In fact, I probably will soon but I also own a Honda EU2200i (because power matters when I pick something that small already.) What I think we should do is lower our expectations. Shave off a few hundreds watts or lower the listed specs by around 15% and that will be about right. Buying a 3400W generator? Pretend it peaks at 2720W. Need 5000W of continuous power? Make sure you get a model than specifies 6000W. Even after accounting for the Chinese conversion rate, you're still getting a pretty good deal compared to a Honda$.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup it is marketing on the cheap units...
we see it in the led lights as well!
the good stuff costs 10 times the cheap stuff... or more.
but the good brands last longer and have less heat in the led's

back to the gen sets.
honda likes to over build a gen set...
and that is a good thing!

a worn out inverter gen engine most of the time if it will start will product the rated power!!
even though it is huffing oil like a skeeter fogger!
lol!
that is one units that have been abused, and most are over 10k hours run time and if you look at it like a car that is equal to 600k miles!

on any gen set.
best advice is to run magnets in the oil system to help hold down the oil trash.
store in a dry secure location. out of the sun.
and keep the gen cool during a run!
over heating is a bad thing on a gen set.
so if you wish to go a gen shed or gen shack , make sure you over kill on the cooling fan!


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I have no idea the size of my gens engine, but it says 8bhp(if thats true of not, your guess is as good as mine) but its 230v and 2800watts..... I have had my gen for 2 yrs now and it hasnt been work hard or thrashed yet, So Im hopeing with it being broken in gently, it wont fail when I need it to work hard and it will last quite a few yrs..








Böhmer-AG 6500W Portable Petrol Generator







unionmart.co.uk


----------



## Breviator (Jan 17, 2021)

*speedy2019, *how much for that generator?


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Breviator said:


> *speedy2019, *how much for that generator?


£250... I dont really know how good it is yet, as I haven't needed to use it. So its only been running for about 20mins a month with a max of 550watts load, but its got good reviews on amazon and other e-tailers


----------

